# Beretta model 70



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 24, 2015)

I've got a Beretta model 70s in .380 caliber.
This is a late 1970s -early 1980s gun.
Has a magazine disconnect safety.
The problem is that the hammer won't stay cocked back.
It follows the slide back and forth as you manually cycle the action.
I've never shot it. Recently acquired it. I think it would either misfire or go full-auto. (If I were to try it out, I'd only put in 1 or 2 rounds in the mag).

Also, the manual safety is stuck in the down or "fire" position. At least it feels like it's stuck. I can't move it with finger pressure. Even when I'm manually holding the hammer back, I still can't budge the safety lever.  I haven't tried moving it with a mallet and big screwdriver (yet!)

Any suggestions on what part(s) may be broken or worn out or installed incorrectly?

The gun doesn't look like it's seen much use. The finish is in excellent shape. I field stripped it, and it doesn't look like it could be worn out.

Here's a diagram showing the parts.
http://www.gun-parts.com/ber-sch/Nov25_01.jpg

And here's a smaller version of the same diagram, but this time with all the parts named underneath the drawing.

http://www.berettaweb.com/mod_70/mod_70_P4.htm


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like someone put in a new safety and didn't fit it to the sear, so the safety is constantly holding the sear away from the hammer. At least that's where I would start.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 25, 2015)

With the grips off you might be able to peer around and see how the trigger and related parts function in relation to the sear and hammer.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 29, 2015)

Took grips off. Saw lots of rust on sear and bottom of hammer.
Used lots of gun oil and tapped sear with plastic handle of old toothbrush.
Got sear moving. Eventually got it dry-firing and working normally.

(Almost normally. The slide lock does not protrude into the magazine slot at all. Not a millimeter. So the mag follower cannot lift the lever and cause slide to lock after last round.
Instead, the slide just piches the mag itself.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd like to get a replacement last-round hold-open slide lock lever for this gun.

Do y'all know of any sources?  Numrich / Gun Parts Co. does't have it for any variation of the M70, much less the Garcia import Model 70-S in .380 caliber.

_________________

P.S.  Nevermind.  I just found this Beretta-specific website that has a wealth of information on older model Beretta pistols, and it says that the Garcia-imported Model 70S in .380 caliber never used the slide lock lever for last round hold-open. It was designed that the lever was only for manual locking of the slide. When the last round is fired, the "slide lock" occurs by pinching the back of the magazine itself. That's how it was designed (crazy, ain't it??).  So there's nothing wrong with this gun. Nothing is worn out.

http://berettaforum.net/vb/showpost.php?p=887196&postcount=7


----------

